#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Προδιαγραφές μελέτης ομβρίων

## TOLIS17

Κάνοντας έλεγχο (από υπηρεσία) σε μία προς υποβολή μελέτη ομρίων για κτιριακό δημόσιο έργο διαπιστώθηκε ότι ο μελετητής έλαβε υπόψη ως προδιαγραφές για υπολογισμό παροχών κτλ την ΤΟΤΕΕ 2412/86 κατά την  οποία προκύπτουν διαφορές εάν την συγκρίνει κανείς με τον υπολογισμό που δίνει το ΠΔ 696/74 π.χ., στις παροχές άρα και στις διατομές λαμβάνοντας επίσης υπόψη οτι μιλάμε για ανοικτούς αγωγούς (τάφρους), κάτι το οποίο δεν αναφέρεται στην ΤΟΤΕΕ. Ξέρει κανείς τι από τα δύο ισχύει ή ποιό είναι το πιο σωστό?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## spapako

Δεν ξέρω να σου πω για δημόσια έργα, αλλά για ιδιωτικά η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία και αυτή που χρησιμοποιείται στις μελέτες είναι η ΤΟΤΕΕ 2412/86 και επίσης το ΦΕΚ 138 Β/1965 "Περί διαθέσεως λυμάτων και βιομηχανικών αποβλήτων", το οποίο είναι χρήσιμο για υπολογισμό βόθρων και ενδεικτικών διαστάσεων.

Να σου πω την αλήθεια νόμιζα ότι το ΠΔ 696/74 αφορούσε μόνο τις αμοιβές μηχανικών και κάποιες τεχνικές προδιαγραφές για μελέτες, που δεν είχα κοιτάξει ποτέ. Αφορμή όμως από το σχόλιο σου, του έριξα μια ματιά και όντως έχει τρόπο επιλογής διατομής ομβρίων υδάτων.

Αν μάθεις κάτι περισσότερο ενημέρωσε μας

----------


## TOLIS17

Έχω κάνει υδραυλικές μελέτες στο παρελθόν (όχι για ιδιωτικά) αλλά για δημόσια έργα. Πάντοτε λάμβανα υπ`όψη το ΠΔ 696/74 και ποτέ της ΤΟΤΕΕ θεωρώντας ότι οι ΤΟΤΕΕ αναφέρονται μόνο σε ιδιωτικά. Βέβαια αυτό δεν το είδα πουθενά γραπτώς, (δεν το έχω ψάξει και πολύ), μέχρι που προέκυψε τώρα να το ψάξω, κατόπιν διαφωνίας με συνάδελφο. Η ουσία είναι ότι προκύπτει αρκετά μεγάλη διαφορά στον υπολογισμό π.χ., της ροής ομβρίων εάν το κάνουμε και με του δύο τρόπους λόγω διαφορετικών συντελεστών που μπαίνουν αλλά και της κύριας εξίσωσης. Τι να πώ....

----------


## ALDEBARAN

Για  μελετες δικτυων αποχετευσης λαμβάνεται υποψη το ΠΔ 696/74. Μπορει βεβαια λαμαβανοντας υπ'οψη την βιβλιογραφια να προταθει καποια αλλαγη με την συμφωνη γνωμη του επιβλεποντα την μελετη

----------

